# "DOG-On-IT" Food trailer on Perdido



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Our friend Craig Mc Donnel has rented space and moved his food trailer to Perdido Key, beach side, just past the Theo Baars bridge. He is open all weekends and holidays serving Hot Dogs, Shaved Ice with Cuban sandwiches to come.

The hot dogs are super, my choice with sauerkraut. GOOD stuff.

He is retired USAF and offers 10% off to active Military and "First Responders" .
If you are out that way give him a try.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I like them Cuban sandwiches.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Went there today. Super nice guy and reasonable prices! He even gives 10% off of you mention the pff.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Craig had a taste test of his "Cuban Sandwiches" last night at our home. About 13 friends came over to taste. WOW! Best I have had this side of Havana!
Delicious!
Now we are trying to talk him into a rum flavored Icee...

Looks like he is giving PFF'ers a 10% also.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

oldflathead said:


> Looks like he is giving PFF'ers a 10% also.


Increase or discount?? Just kidding! Wish I could get there and maybe I could get some moyetas (hollowed out cuban bread stuffed with longusta dipped in batter then deep fried) or ropa vieja black beans & yellow rice. Last time I had good Cuban food was in Ybor City at the Columbia House.


----------

